# Anyway to go to TE3 with a new Bolt?



## juliandracos (Oct 11, 2014)

I have two questions. The first I am sure the answer will be no, which will lead to the second question.

1. I have a new Bolt. It has the latest version of Tivo. I really do not like it. Is there anyway for me to make it install TE3 even though it never had it?

2. On the older version of Tivo, I could press info. That would then pull up a menu and I could see what channel each tuner is on. That is gone. Is there a way to do that with some other command? I can press live TV that jumps between them, but it is not really the same.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

juliandracos said:


> I have two questions. The first I am sure the answer will be no, which will lead to the second question.
> 
> 1. I have a new Bolt. It has the latest version of Tivo. I really do not like it. Is there anyway for me to make it install TE3 even though it never had it?
> 
> 2. On the older version of Tivo, I could press info. That would then pull up a menu and I could see what channel each tuner is on. That is gone. Is there a way to do that with some other command? I can press live TV that jumps between them, but it is not really the same.


1: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

2: Right arrow.


----------

